
Russians penetrated U.S. voter systems, top U.S. official says - smacktoward
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/elections/russians-penetrated-u-s-voter-systems-says-top-u-s-n845721?cid=eml_nbn_20180207
======
herbst
Do i understand this right that there still is no evidence and not even a
small technical explaination how or why this even could be a issue? The title
states no results have been altered, so what is it even about?

Honestly this still sounds like propaganda the way it is portrait. No actual
information and a lot of finger pointing.

